# Clicking noise from my Fisher



## chevy914494 (Nov 5, 2009)

Got an older Fisher unimont that makes a clicking sound when i try to move it lift right or up with no movement by the plow....any ideas??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Defective underhood solenoid or poor connection on the battery cables between the battery and the plow motor.


----------



## chevy914494 (Nov 5, 2009)

Bad soleniod. Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Love those easy fixes.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Check for a Bad soleniod & a bad ground for all connections.


----------

